# SS 12.01.19 - Melartin #6 "Elementtisinfonia"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Erkki Melartin **(1875 - 1937)*

Symphony No. 6, Op. 100 "Elementtisinfonia" or "Symphony Of Elements"
1. Andante
2. Andante
3. Allegro
4. Finale

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's Finnish composer Erkki Melartin's Sixth Symphony. I've heard all of Melartin's Symphonies (at least the complete ones 1-6) a few times but it's been a few years since I've heard this one so I'm looking forward to giving this one a spin.

I'll be listening to:







Leonid Grin/Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra

And for those without a recording here's a link to one on YouTube:




Jussi Jalas/Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I haven't listened to much of anything by Melartin with the exception of a short piano piece. Thanks for the link!


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to the Tampere recording as well.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Will go with the You Tube recording. Have a couple of his other symphonies which are quite enjoyable. Eager to hear the 6th


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Have this one, so it will be my choice


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

haven't listened to this one in ages. Same recording, only as a download from when I experimented with some of those weird download sites.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Never listened to Melartin's symphonies before so a new one for me. Sounds like a mix of Mahler and Nielsen to these ears. It's not blowing me away at the moment but I'll stick with it.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This was my first exposure to Melartin. I looked him up and he was quite a prolific composer! I enjoyed elements of this and like others heard a bit of Mahler in places. I was less impressed with the orchestra but happy that it was recorded and available to hear. I'll certainly revisit this work and listen to others in the future.


----------

